# J. Press/Madison Avenue store closing



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

Just received an email from J. Press to announce the closure of its Madison Avenue store, effective Jan. 18.

This leaves only three stores in operation.

https://www.jpressonline.com/j-press-stores/


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Wasn't J.Press going to move it's NYC location around the corner off Madison?


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

Uncle Bill said:


> Wasn't J.Press going to move it's NYC location around the corner off Madison?


Not sure, but here's the text of the emailed news release from a few moments ago:


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Uncle Bill said:


> Wasn't J.Press going to move it's NYC location around the corner off Madison?


They were on 44th&#8230;off Madison before 2005. They had hinted at moving the NYC store, but are now closing, there is another thread all about this going on as well...


----------



## JackFlash (Sep 5, 2013)

Additional details: https://www.ivy-style.com/after-century-in-new-york-j-press-to-lay-off-staff-close-store-for-one-year.html


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad that the store here in DC seems to stay consistently busy.


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

JackFlash said:


> Additional details: https://www.ivy-style.com/after-century-in-new-york-j-press-to-lay-off-staff-close-store-for-one-year.html


Thanks, Jack! At least it's under their own volition because of building renovations and not because of a lack of business.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Closing Madison store might be the first hint that JPress will close in the U.S.*

The closing of their flagship store is a bad omen. I don't believe it was due to inability to find another location but due to the poor sales over the past few years. Their York Street line is absurb in price and style. You can get the same things for 1/3 the price in many of the youth oriented stores or even TJ Maxx etc. The real JPress things are now mostly in thrift shops. Apparently their Japanese sales are the vast majority of their income. I would not be surprised if the New Haven store doesn't reopen and the Cambridge store closes. The Japanese might want to sell the Boston real estate which I assume they own.


----------



## JackFlash (Sep 5, 2013)

Mel said:


> The real J Press things are now mostly in thrift shops.


Agree.


----------



## jsqueeze (Nov 8, 2005)

It's all smoke and mirrors. J. Press has either forced out or fired their top sales men in N.Y. In the last 8 months and there Manager in their Washington store.
My guess it's over.


----------



## jsqueeze (Nov 8, 2005)

They tried to Flip the store like in Real Estate. They put all their eggs in York Street and they failed ! Here's was the problem in a nutshell. The classic customer doesn't like York Street because it didn't fit them which Onward is pushing not caring about there loyal regular customer. Onward wanted a new customer. So the man it could fit younger hipper skinny guy could not afford it. So what's left except closing. Before York Street Onward tried other brands which also failed. There is room in New York for a great small store like the Original J. Press and little known F. R. Tripler & Co. Which closed in 1995. Classic clothing
is taught and passed down from generation to generation. The knowledge the salesman have will be lost forever. I know I worked a total of 40 years for these two Company's.


----------



## ridethecliche (Jan 7, 2014)

JackFlash said:


> Additional details: https://www.ivy-style.com/after-century-in-new-york-j-press-to-lay-off-staff-close-store-for-one-year.html


Sad day. I thrifted two of their blazers I really like.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mel said:


> The closing of their flagship store is a bad omen. I don't believe it was due to inability to find another location but due to the poor sales over the past few years. Their York Street line is absurb in price and style. You can get the same things for 1/3 the price in many of the youth oriented stores or even TJ Maxx etc. The real JPress things are now mostly in thrift shops. Apparently their Japanese sales are the vast majority of their income. I would not be surprised if the New Haven store doesn't reopen and the Cambridge store closes. The Japanese might want to sell the Boston real estate which I assume they own.


New Haven has always been the flagship store - it's where it all started! And they've already reopened on College Street. I think the demise of Press is premature.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

I am guessing that the NYC store is gone for good but I can't imagine the stores in New Haven or Cambridge closing. The core Japanese business is based on the all-American ivy league look so how can they promote that without Press' ties to Yale and Harvard? These two shopfronts have value to Onward even if they lose money because they validate their ivy image.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

jsqueeze said:


> They tried to Flip the store like in Real Estate. They put all their eggs in York Street and they failed ! Here's was the problem in a nutshell. The classic customer doesn't like York Street because it didn't fit them which Onward is pushing not caring about there loyal regular customer. Onward wanted a new customer. So the man it could fit younger hipper skinny guy could not afford it. So what's left except closing. Before York Street Onward tried other brands which also failed. There is room in New York for a great small store like the Original J. Press and little known F. R. Tripler & Co. Which closed in 1995. Classic clothing
> is taught and passed down from generation to generation. The knowledge the salesman have will be lost forever. I know I worked a total of 40 years for these two Company's.


You worked at two classic stores. I loved Triplers and was disappointed when it closed and, as you alluded to, am surprised at how little it comes up in discussion on this board and in other Trad discussions. To me, Press was never really Press in NYC when it moved around the corner several years back. The new store didn't have the feel, vibe, dust or heritage of the older location. I'm sure we've met as I shopped regularly in both and, yes, a good salesperson was part of the education that helped pass the tradition down from generation to generation.


----------



## jsqueeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Think you : )


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Mike75 said:


> New Haven has always been the flagship store - it's where it all started! And they've already reopened on College Street. I think the demise of Press is premature.


That's not what Press said. They referred to the New York store ad the "Flagship."


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

You get group of slick Japanese businessmen together, purchase an iconic men's store in New York, (perhaps a bit past it's prime), and double down on the younger crowd with the York Street line and you get bankruptcy,....


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> You worked at two classic stores. I loved Triplers and was disappointed when it closed and, as you alluded to, am surprised at how little it comes up in discussion on this board and in other Trad discussions. To me, Press was never really Press in NYC when it moved around the corner several years back. The new store didn't have the feel, vibe, dust or heritage of the older location. I'm sure we've met as I shopped regularly in both and, yes, a good salesperson was part of the education that helped pass the tradition down from generation to generation.


Tripler closed a long time ago. Few under 50 would have much experience dealing with them, and they didn't have the campus presence of J. Press or the [youth] tradition of BB. Agree completely about the Madison Ave. Press -- hideous building, no place to sit and contemplate -- just the opposite of what Ralph did when he opened Rhinelander.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

jsqueeze said:


> It's all smoke and mirrors. J. Press has either forced out or fired their top sales men in N.Y. In the last 8 months and there Manager in their Washington store.
> My guess it's over.


What happened to the manager in their Washington, DC store? Are you referring to "Brian" ?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

"Brian" = Brian and yes, he was released before Christmastime. Used to post here as BVAL. Good, good guy, many years of retail experience. I agree that these moves don't bode well at all. 

JB


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> "Brian" = Brian and yes, he was released before Christmastime. Used to post here as BVAL. Good, good guy, many years of retail experience. I agree that these moves don't bode well at all.
> 
> JB


I didn't know that. I hadn't seen him the last couple times I popped in though. Just to be clear, Brian was the Hispanic (?) fellow with dark hair, right?


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

Dr. D said:


> I am guessing that the NYC store is gone for good but I can't imagine the stores in New Haven or Cambridge closing. The core Japanese business is based on the all-American ivy league look so how can they promote that without Press' ties to Yale and Harvard? These two shopfronts have value to Onward even if they lose money because they validate their ivy image.


We live in interesting times. What will end up on York Street near the corner of Elm in New Haven? In year X of this "recovery" Macy's fires 2,500 and closes 5 stores as JC Penney fires 2,000 and closes 33 stores. Trouble in retail. Perhaps space will be a lot cheaper with options abounding in a year or so.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe that buying patterns have changed over the years. Before the internet, we bought our clothes in department stores, local men's stores, and through mail order catalogs. With the growth of online retailers and increasing sales through web sites for brick and mortar stores, I rarely walk into a store to purchase anything. I would estimate that my purchases over the past three years are 60% online, 30% thrift, and only 10% from a retail store. Look at the growth of internet sales and the closures of traditional stores. I find it much more convenient to order my trad clothing online from the comfort of my home rather than going to a store with the exception of the more expensive items like suits and shoes. I morn the loss of J. Press in NYC. I have many fond memories of traveling there and looking through the ties and shirts in the 1980's. Hopefully they will return but the internet is where the real opportunity is for growth in sales.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, the retailer that will survive into the future is the one who embraces brick and mortar AND online and sees the way that they complement each other. But if brick and mortar can survive anywhere it's NYC, people are walking around with money burning holes in their pockets all day long. I know the commercial rent is high as well, but there are plenty of people walking around that town all day every day who do not have to be at a job and who have lots of money that they don't know how to spend fast enough.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Hayek said:


> I didn't know that. I hadn't seen him the last couple times I popped in though. Just to be clear, Brian was the Hispanic (?) fellow with dark hair, right?


Yes, you are correct, sir.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^That's too bad. He was always really nice and has sold me quite a few things. Chris is also a great guy.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, Chris and Mark are both really great--good salesmen, nice guys. I hope the DC Press is in good shape, as I don't want to read about its closing!


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

I spoke to Brian before Thanksgiving and he had serious doubts about the wisdom of York Street and the cuts of the newer suits which were much shorter than before. It is amazing to let someone like him go. Long record at Brooks and Press. I hope as others mention that Chris stays.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The email announcement


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

It is interesting to note that the new e-mail does include a prospective re-opening time frame.


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems the battle between bb and j press is won. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

nibo said:


> Seems the battle between bb and j press is won.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, but at what cost? If one takes into consideration what BB has succumbed to in order to "win", then one most conclude it a Pyrrhic victory indeed.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> Yes, but at what cost? If one takes into consideration what BB has succumbed to in order to "win", then one most conclude it a Pyrrhic victory indeed.


Indeed, true!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't think it was a battle really, Brooks' revenue must be a hundred times or more what Press ever pulls in. Brooks has almost 300 stores, Press has&#8230;3 [+ the Japanese stuff which must generate much much more, but I am not including that]. Brooks has always been the big dog on that stretch of Madison. Paul Stuart, Jos A Bank, Men's Wearhouse and Press, they all want/wanted to be there because Brooks is there.


----------



## scott w (Oct 28, 2013)

Brio1 said:


> Yes, but at what cost? If one takes into consideration what BB has succumbed to in order to "win", then one most conclude it a Pyrrhic victory indeed.


Here here!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nibo (Jan 17, 2014)

I shutter when I see jos a bank

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I always loved the Trad's line on Brooks 'Not as good as it was, better than it will be.' I think he had an equally good line on Press recently, 'If these guys went into the funeral business people would stop dying.'


----------



## Pale_Male (May 20, 2013)

leisureclass said:


> I always loved the Trad's line on Brooks 'Not as good as it was, better than it will be.' I think he had an equally good line on Press recently, 'If these guys went into the funeral business people would stop dying.'


I thought that was the Trad's line on NYC, America, and the World at Large. The Press quip is hilarious. They certainly allowed no opportunity go unsquandered. But, on the other hand, they've been muddling along since 1986. It would be most instructive to know just how much of the stuff idolized here actually sold in the last decade.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Pale_Male said:


> I thought that was the Trad's line on NYC, America, and the World at Large. The Press quip is hilarious. They certainly allowed no opportunity go unsquandered. But, on the other hand, they've been muddling along since 1986. It would be most instructive to know just how much of the stuff idolized here actually sold in the last decade.


Yeah. Given the renewed interest in menswear, made in America, trad/preppy blogs, etc. it seems like Press was in an outstanding position to capitalize on it all. There's no other brand that is so well known and also sticks so closely to the look that we here all like (gripes about Cohen suits, too bulky shoulders, etc. aside). I've spent my whole life in NYC/DC/Boston, but even people who aren't into the "trad" often have at least heard of Press. Even Cable Car seems to have done a better job of renewing itself.

I don't even think it would take all that much for Press. Just some more clever marketing and maybe some tie ins with places like Rancourt, Quoddy, etc. Perhaps some entry level suits/blazers for students too.


----------



## mendozar (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, it looks like actual structure the New Haven J. Press used to be originally in is on its way to demolition: https://yaledailynews.com/blog/2014/01/21/j-press-to-be-demolished/. Hopefully they find a new lease for the NY store, but midtown Madison Ave. rents are magnitudes higher than New Haven.


----------

